# tree demand



## hlgmoney (Dec 1, 2002)

We are thinking of starting a tree farm here in SC. Wondering what the demand would be for trees in the southeast region. Already own land and do landscape maintenance and some landscape and irrigation instalations. Considering a tree farm but I'm concerned about selling the product. Any input appreciated. Thanks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 1, 2002)

With the building boom still going, seems like the demand is still strong.

One thing I've heard consistantly in my area is the need for quality stock. To many planters have mass-market garbage that has been butched up for the uninformed consumer.

The best thing to do is call around to installers and ask what they see as the plants that are not in demand in your area that should be, cultivars as well as species.


----------



## hlgmoney (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the response. I'm really interested in doing this just trying to do all the proper planning and research before getting started. Thanks


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 4, 2002)

There have been a couple people starting tree farms who have posted here over the last year and a half. Look through some of the older posts to pick up some ideas (From the forum page, go to the bottom and click 'show threads from the beginning'). 

What stock to carry and what the demand might be is an extremely localized question. As little as 50 miles can make a huge difference in demand. Your best source for determining what will sell in your area is the local installers. Call them up, ask for suggestions and thank them for their feedback. Keep in contact with them as your stock develops, let them know what you have and how it is growing. They will appreciate being 'in the loop' and will give you their business in kind.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2002)

As I have said in similar posts you need to define your market also.

Do you want to be a discount mass producer, or a niche high end grower, or a little of both.


----------



## hlgmoney (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks again. I will do a search here through prior post. I want to start out small and just add whenever money allows. We already own land and a shop so we're halfway there when it comes to overhead. I'm a career firefighter and own a landscape maintenance, installation and irrigation company which has really exceeded my expectations. We only have a few year round contracts for maintenance but during the summer we are really busy with 1.5 crews. We recently began the install aspect of the business and we've had good luck. There is a tremendous amount of growth in this area (Myrtle Beach) and development is everywhere. Although I plan to continue with this business, I feel like a nursery may be the anchor and potential true money maker in the future. I guess it's just like maintenance and installation in some respects as marketing is everything.
I have limited knowledge in horticulture as I was a Business Major but my father has a pretty green thumb. I think we can manage the work of the nursery with his knowledge and the downtime of our crew during the winter. Anyway, I've given you our life story and rambled on long enough. Thanks for the input and please add any further opinion or thoughts. Thanks


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 31, 2002)

Few of my friends.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 31, 2002)

few more


----------



## Dan F (Feb 12, 2003)

I may be a little late here, but oh well!

I too am considering starting my own tree nursery on my land (even though I am sure it won't happen for several years!). I am a landscaper by trade and training, so I guess I know a little more about it than you might?

At this time, I am leaning more towards a "pot-in-pot" type of operation. This will limit my need for equipment (renting a skidsteer and tree spade at about $500/day makes that decision easier) and makes trees available year-round. Trees that are actually planted in the ground can only be dug in the spring and fall. The only problem with a "pot-in-pot" is the potential for circling roots. If you are turning your inventory over fast enough, this shouldn't be a problem. 

If you are not familiar with this type of propagation, it is (very) basically a liner pot that is permanently installed in the ground and then another pot is placed in the liner pot. The second pot is then filled with soil and the desired plant.

Other factors to consider are weed control, irrigation, transportation of the sold trees, and labor to plant/dig the trees. 

There should be a wealth of information out there about pot-in-pot propagation, just do a search on it if you are interested. It's a relatively new system, but I think it will be the future of the industry.


Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2003)

Fpr small trees and shrubs, P&P is ok. When you get into trees that mature to larger sizes the disorganized root system that occures with container grown plants can cause long term structural problems.


----------



## Dan F (Feb 14, 2003)

If I ever get a nursery going here at home, I will probably start out with a pot in pot to get some cash flow and then go to a traditional method as well for a good mix.

Something I have been wondering for a while now: How does a product such as "Spin-out" (or other similiar products applied to the inside of a pot for root control) affect the root system of trees and shrubs long term. Supposedly it is used to eliminate any circling roots, but couldn't the root system then get so dense as to cause further problems? I haven't dealt with these products enough to know exactly what they do.
Anyone know?


Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 14, 2003)

Most of these products are copper based, like copper sulphate down the sewer to kill roots.

It does casue a dense fibrouse system to develop. IMO you get a very disorganized system .

From an intuitive and anicdotal standpoint, bare root will always be best to me. You can see the roots as you put them in, maybe even encouraging direction of growth.


----------

